
Facebook is a tyranny – and our government isn't built to stop it - jph
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/apr/18/facebook-tyranny-government-regulation-what-we-need
======
jph
If you want to help with a social network plan for social good, please add
your advice here:

[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/social_network_plan](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/social_network_plan)

